# Bunnybuster



## poacher (Jul 23, 2011)

i have ordered 3 bunnybusters lately and all of them are incredible,i ordered the bigfoot and 2 pocketshooters,i got them quick and they are built very nice,i ordered the pocketshooters for my boys,but after trying them out dad might just have to order one for himself!i am very pleased with bunnybuster and will definately be doing business with them again


----------



## mceinsb (Sep 15, 2010)

I couldn't agree more, poacher. I have a number of Tom's forks (Hammermil, Bigfoot (#1), pocket shooter, busy bee (his older style pocket type shooter), single ergo hunter, and had him make three 'American Classics' for some buddies last Christmas). Each is beautifully made and they are all great shooters. I really love the variety of styles he comes up with and am thinking it is about time to add one more to my collection...

I should also mention Tom's customer service, both in shipping and just plain being helpful, has been outstanding.

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tom's work is consistently outstanding, as is his character.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tom's the man!


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

The Bunny Buster pocket shooter is the only slingshot I can shoot with any kind of consistency and I've shot most of the others out there.


----------

